# Léopard Icônes



## Maamoul (30 Décembre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à changer les icônes des dossiers sur Léopard, pourtant je n'avais aucune difficulté sur Tiger.

Pour mes dossiers personnels, il n'y a pas de problème.

par exemple j'ai changé l'icone du dossier application et quand je le glisse dans le doc, il me montre l'icone de la première application de la liste????


----------



## daffyb (30 Décembre 2007)

ca c'est normal.... attend la mise à jour 10.5.2 car la gestion des piles a été totalement réécrite, il paraît&#8230;


----------



## Maamoul (30 Décembre 2007)

merci!
je serai patiente, j'attendrai.


----------



## thekingdolphin (4 Janvier 2008)

pour le piles je suis d'accord la revision 10.5.2 va peut etre repondre a ta question.
Cependant qu'entends tu par difficultés a changer les icones de tes dossiers.
Les icones se trouvent dans /systeme/bibliothéque/core service/core types.bundle.
tu clic sur afficher le contenu du paquet et tu changes les icones en .icns que tu desires.
Penses a garde une copie des originaux au cas ou..


----------



## korimar08 (4 Janvier 2008)

Regarde ici:

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir_leo/07_leo_changer_icone.mov


----------



## Maamoul (4 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour le petit site avec la démonstration pour plusieurs icones en même temps, je ne connaissais pas cela. 

J'étais capable de changer les icones des dossiers que je créais mais pas de ceux des applications par exemple.

Merci


----------

